# 4/27



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, it's 4/27. this is a little more open.
as a few manufacturers built engines with 427 cubic inch displacement.
So, if you have built one, or a dozen, lets see your 427 stuff.


427 Cobra:




















Yenko 427 Chevelle:




















Yenko 427 Camaro:




















'67 Corvette Stingray 427:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

a few more:

'68 L-88 Corvette 427:











'69 Baldwin/Motion Camaro 427:










'69 Baldwin/Motion Corvette 427:


----------



## Danocrashes (Apr 26, 2010)

very nice collection of the yenko's


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Revell '69 Corvette Coupe 427


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work my friend!


----------

